# Deer with wings



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I have seen a lot of critters cause outages, snakes, racoons, squirels, large birds. But this is a new one. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43434189/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Zog said:


> I have seen a lot of critters cause outages, snakes, racoons, squirels, large birds. But this is a new one.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43434189/ns/us_news-weird_news/


That was good. I like that news site. It made me laugh reading about the goofballs. Thanks for the news comedy link.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Wonder how much talking it took to get out of the drug testing after the lineman reported a deer on a line that high up in the air:yes:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Sheep, bears, airplanes and moose - all power line trouble makers.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't know about Montanna, but it's fairly common to find bears, moose, and caribou dead on lines as you go farther north... during the winter... snow piles up, ice causes sag in the lines, causes dead animals...


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Are they cooked through and through ? 
It would be nice if you can gut them, and just eat them, leave the BBQ at home.


----------

